# Logitech USB gamepad?

## Shark

Hi, I have now officially given up making my es1371 gameport work, so now I'm looking for a good USB gamepad (the gamepad for my gameport didn't cost much anyway..).

I'm leaning to some of Logitechs gamepads, and right now I'm considering one of these three:

Wingman Action Gamepad

Wingman Gamepad

Wingman RumblePad

Question: Which one would work best under Linux. I've taken a look at The Linux Joystick Driver page:

http://atrey.karlin.mff.cuni.cz/~vojtech/joystick/

The only Logitech USB pad listed was the Wingman Gamepad. However, Action Gamepad and and Rumblepad both have analog mini-sticks (which I would love..), and aside from that, Rumblepad has rumble-function.

Would the Action Gamepad and Rumblepad work at all under Linux?

If they work, how well would they fare? Would Linux be able to utilize all of their functions?

I would buy the Rumblepad if I was assured it would work..

If anyone happen to have some good suggestions for some other USB gamepads, by all means suggest it!  :Smile: 

----------

## packetgrinder

I have the Rumblepad, and it works fine, analog sticks included.  Well, the left one at least.  I haven't had any reason to try the right one.  I haven't tried to get any rumbling going on, so I can't help you there, but it works great in xmame and zsnes.

----------

## Shark

Sounds good.. Then the Rumblepad it is  :Smile: 

Well, I'll wait till tomorrow by making the purchase, so if I haven't found/heard any negative info until then, I'm propably going to go for it.

----------

